# Nite time beat down



## chase870 (Feb 20, 2017)

Just a few we h killed Gabe other nite


----------



## Kanook (Feb 20, 2017)

nice going.


----------



## Bwdonald (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice going.  What county you in?  I've been after a spotted one and now he is MIA.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotta love the black and white ones...........once I saw my first one, its brethren became a target Finally hooked up a few years later. 

GREAT JOB man that is smacken em Good!


----------



## chase870 (Feb 23, 2017)

We kill them all over as far as the set up its a 5.56 with the IR Hunter Mark II


----------

